# coughing guinea pig



## lolabloob

hi, 

My wee guinea pig Axel keeps making this wee coughing/choking noise, 

these are my first piggies so I was wondering if anyone had any experience of this or could give me some advice. 
 thanks in advance,xx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

My guinea pigs do this occasionally its nothing to worry about and quite normal .


----------



## Jazzy

I would say get him to the vet as soon as you can because I had one doing this and thought nothing of it at first as she was eating fine and running about and didn't seem ill at all but then all of a sudden she deteriorated overnight and was almost dying. She stopped eating and wouldn't even touch salad which she loved. I got her in at the vets and they gave her baytril by injection and some to give her at home. She still wasn't much better after the course finished so I took her back again and asked if I could try the antibotics for longer so the vet gave me baytril for a month for her and it worked. She's the piggy on my avatar and so gorgeous.


----------



## dazie

does your piggy do it after they have had a drink? Have you fed celery? Some times this can cause a irritation and they can have a little what sounds like cough. If you are worried, or they are not eating, drinking or pooping then a vet visit may be in order. Look out for runny nose and a change in behaviour.


----------

